# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Formulario para recuperar contraseña

## Bruno Cillóniz

Agr.jpg
Si has olvidado tu nombre de usuario o tu contraseña, puedes solicitar que se te envíe por correo electrónico tu nombre de usuario y restablecer así tu contraseña. Si introduces el correo electrónico que has registrado, se te enviarán las instrucciones para restablecer tu contraseña.  Recupera tu contraseña haciendo click AQUÍ   Temas similares: Artículo: Agricultura de gran escala permitiría recuperar inversiones en irrigación, opinan Artículo: TLC con México ayudará a recuperar exportaciones forestales, afirma Adex Artículo: Minag priorizará ampliación de frontera agrícola con proyecto para recuperar andenes Artículo: MEF: Incremento de precio base en proyecto Olmos permitirá al Estado recuperar recursos en plazo adecuado. Mórrope recibe premio por recuperar algodón nativo que se daba por perdido

----------

